# Fall color Meet up?



## DepthAfield (Jul 13, 2006)

Are there any plans in the works for a Fall color Meet-up and photo shoot?  If so, where?  

If not, Id like to suggest the awesome Arrowhead region of Minnesota.  Specifically, the North Shore of Lake Superior!  Imagine thousands of acres of vibrant yellow, orange, green and red foliage.  And the waterfalls  Oh My God, the waterfalls!!  Rushing water that is deafening and nothing less than spectacular.  

The wife and I know this area very well and would be more than happy to act as guides!  I guarantee seeing places that the typical tourist never experiences.  

Just a thought

Historically, the best colors on the North Shore are late September.  PM me if you are interested, and Ill provide links to providers of local lodging.


----------



## Corry (Jul 13, 2006)

Some of us are planning to go to Boston in the fall.  I mean, it's not really specifically for fall colors, but if we are able to plan it at the right time (depends on school and financial situations) we'll get some nice colors.


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 13, 2006)

Boston is good!  I love the Northeast!  Will the Boston trip include a drive into New Hampshire or Vermont?


----------



## Corry (Jul 13, 2006)

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> Boston is good!  I love the Northeast!  Will the Boston trip include a drive into New Hampshire or Vermont?



Not for us, but it's a ways away right now...it's possible other people will get on board between now and then that will be interested.  

Right now it's me, Joe (clarinetjwd) and sky (unimaxium).  Sara (Mommyof4boys) , I'm not sure if she's going to go at the same as us, or just plan and hope it coincides.  I know she definitely wanted to get fall colors though, so she very well may be interested in doing something like that.  

I dunno though...it's a long ways away, and we don't really haven anything set.   For all of us, it's hard to set...both Joe and Sky will be in school, and they'll have things going on that we'll need to work around, and I need to get some damn money saved!


----------



## Alison (Jul 13, 2006)

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> Boston is good!  I love the Northeast!  Will the Boston trip include a drive into New Hampshire or Vermont?



It sure could  I'm in NH and I've lived in VT so I'm all for that!


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Not for us, but it's a ways away right now...  I need to get some damn money saved!



It would be a shame to visit Mass. without including a Fall color expedition  But I can certainly appreciate the costs involved.  JeeBuzz, its all I can muster to save enough cabbage to make the trip to Minnesotas North Shore a few times a year, and Im only a few hundred miles south (Twin Cities).


----------



## Corry (Jul 13, 2006)

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> It would be a shame to visit Mass. without including a Fall color expedition  But I can certainly appreciate the costs involved.  JeeBuzz, its all I can muster to save enough cabbage to make the trip to Minnesotas North Shore a few times a year, and Im only a few hundred miles south (Twin Cities).



Heheh...well, the guys might pop in and discredit everything I said.  They might want to, as well, but I'm guessing, from what we've talked about so far, that it will be difficult, as we won't be able to be there long.  Who knows! It's still several months away!


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 13, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> It sure could  I'm in NH and I've lived in VT so I'm all for that!



Rub it in why don&#8217;t you&#8230;  Sheesh! 

Alison, your location info indicates that you are &#8220;In NH but Texas bound!&#8221;  I&#8217;m assuming that means &#8216;bound, gagged and forced at gunpoint&#8217;, as I can&#8217;t imagine anyone voluntarily leaving New Hampshire for Texas.  

No offence intended to the Texan membership here on TPF, but the parts of Texas I&#8217;ve seen, would be best returned to Mexico.  San Antonio is a possible exception to that opinion.


----------



## Alison (Jul 13, 2006)

Not exactly voluntary but not under duress, either! We've moving for my husband's job, his company here shut down when the owner retired. The economy here is falling and housing prices are soaring so it's not the best combination.

Where are you in MN? I lived there for 14 years


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 13, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Not exactly voluntary but not under duress, either! We've moving for my husband's job, his company here shut down when the owner retired. The economy here is falling and housing prices are soaring so it's not the best combination.
> 
> Where are you in MN? I lived there for 14 years



Bummer.  Sorry to hear about the hubbies job.  Unfortunately, job loss is a disease that is ravaging the entire country these days.  Hope the move to Texas brings brighter days for you and family.  

Where in Minnesota am I?  Im in the bustling metropolis of Farmington, about 18 miles south of the Twin Cities.  Where did you live while here?


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 13, 2006)

A fall colors trip sounds like a good idea 

I still have no idea why my schedule's going to be like this fall, but it would be great to have a trip to see the fall colors while in the area if at all possible. I'm going to be living in Boston at that time (going to college there... woo!) so if we can't organize it into the meetup then perhaps at a later date.

I'll definitely keep it in mind


----------



## kilifila66 (Jul 13, 2006)

It would be great to get a fall colors trip going.  MN would be totally preferable for me as it's a lot closer and I could possibly make it there, VT and Mass are a bit of a stretch from NE.  If I come up to shoot photos, you better believe I will be bringing my fishing gear too.  Not a bad idea to try and pull some fish from 1/10,000 lakes at least.


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 14, 2006)

It would be groovy if a TPF member or three could join us for a Fall shoot!

Historically, the last week of September has been peak for North Shore color.

Ive never fished the area, but Im told the fishing is very good  There are plenty of rivers and lakes to choose from!

Check out the following link for more info on the area.
http://www.northshorefallcolors.com/


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 18, 2006)

I should note that lodging at the major name hotels in the area is often difficult to find and somewhat expensive during the Fall color season on the North Shore.  

Cathy (the wife) and I will likely be based the Silver Bay area for the Fall shoot.  Silver Bay is central to most of the local color.  I recommend lodging there for anyone planning to join us.  

Our Fall excursion to the North Shore is always a hoot.  Eyeball to viewfinder all day, regardless of weather (bring your raingear)!  Be prepared for a few early morning sunrise shoots!!  Cocktails and photo conversation at night.


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 18, 2006)

I like the northeast idea! *lives in Maine* Plenty of good places around here to shoot foliage, which is why we have so many tourists in the fall as well!


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmm&#8230;  Wish I could afford a Maine fall color trip!  The wife and I took a 6 day photo workshop cruise on the J&E Riggin schooner in Penobscot Bay two years ago; we fell in love with the area.


----------



## meotter (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm interested in doing a fall folliage shoot.  i live in CT and can make it to boston, most of VT and some parts of NH all within a 2 hour drive.

CT is also a very nice place to shoot fall folliage... but up in new england, it's tough to find a bad place to shoot fall folliage.


----------



## meotter (Sep 12, 2006)

no new word about when or where this might be happening?


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 12, 2006)

In July you say a "Fall Colour Meet-Up" is still a long way ahead of you? And I plan my ALL INTERNATIONAL, ONE-WEEK NORTH GERMANY TPF Meet-up" over 1 year and 8 months ahead :shock: :scratch: !?!?!??!


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Sep 12, 2006)

I dont know if I will be making a meet up... but if you are going to Boston you should just rent a small car and go to the Berkshires, Catskills, Adirondacks, White or Green Mountains...

The color change in the Northeast is unlike anywhere else in the world... just look for me along the RR tracks when you come out... fall railroad shots are incredible.... =)


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, I know the meetup Joe, Sky, and I are planning to Boston might miss the fall colors, unfortunately.  But when you JUST had a 12 day vacation (not paid) you can't really afford these things again right away!


----------



## DepthAfield (Sep 14, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Well, I know the meetup Joe, Sky, and I are planning to Boston might miss the fall colors



Miss the fall colors, Core??  EeeK!!  Might I refer you to volume 26, page 82, paragraph 8 of the International Photographers Guide and Official Rulebook:

_Youse gotta go to the woods and make some pretty pictures in da fall, okay?  Make you momma proud, capiche?  Bada bing._

Its in the book  Would I lie?

The wifey and I are headed to Minnesotas North Shore in 11 days and spending the better part of a week there.  Hope my girlfriend doesnt find out  Bada Bing!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 14, 2006)

I am trying to make it to Boston around the weekend of Oct. 13th.  I read that is the best time to view the changing of the leaves.  If I cannot make it that weekend, I would have to wait until 2 weeks after that, because my husband has every other friday off and he would have the 13th off.  Sooooo, if I cannot make it the 13th, someone who knows the area(because I have never been up north in my life) please tell me I would not be too late if I had to wait two weeks?


----------



## Alison (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm in NH and the leaves are already starting to change here. By the 13th there might be some left, but two weeks after that you're pushing November and we're more likely to be celebrating the first snow here  If you come up on the 13th let me know though it would be awesome to meet you! Are you bringing the kids too?


----------



## Corry (Sep 14, 2006)

At the current moment the absolute EARLIEST I can do Boston is the weekend of the 21st and 22nd.  I CAN'T do the weekend after that....So Joe and I are looking at that weekend of the 21st, but it's not set in stone.  So for us, it's either that, sometime early November...so we're already planning on probably missing the leaves. The leaves would be nice, but that's not our prime objective of the trip anyway.  Our prime objective is to get together with Sky and explore yet another city.


----------

